# How to Attach Trim



## remout (Apr 20, 2017)

We built an outdoor kitchen and used some old corrugated metal as backsplash. The metal is screwed with roofing screws. We want to put a small piece of trim over the metal to hide the screws. I can't figure out how to fasten the trim.

Your thoughts please... Thanks!


The counter:






The screws showing:





Trim held in place:


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 20, 2017)

You could glue it on with some PL400 and prop it into place till it dries, or install some nails going into the piece above by predrilling holes, and hammer them in sideways with the hammer.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 20, 2017)

Pl400 and a braid nailer, my 2 cents.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 20, 2017)

Yellow Carpenters  glue and clamp in place. Might be tricky to find any nail gun the would fit under but you could nail down from above.


----------



## Snoonyb (Apr 20, 2017)

A right angle cordless or a stubby screwdriver.


----------



## remout (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks group!  Hmmmmm either glue or buy a new tool. Easy decision, new tool is on the way


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 21, 2017)

remout said:


> Thanks group!  Hmmmmm either glue or buy a new tool. Easy decision, new tool is on the way



The default answer is always buy the new tool...whether you need it or not...&#128521;


----------

